# Shakori Hills GrassRoots Festival of Music & Dance



## freeganmachine (Sep 14, 2011)

GrassRoots Festival in North Carolina, October 6-9. Over 60 bands. Volunteer and get in for free.
http://shakorihillsgrassroots.org/


----------

